# Did Moss go to the pack?



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

So is he there for sure or what?


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

not yet


----------



## blkbear8 (Feb 23, 2007)

Now might not be the time for the Packers to make a bold move. Randy Moss might not be the player. And free agency might never be the solution. But at some point in the not too distant future, Ted Thompson might have to target a particular player or two and go for broke.

From Milwaukee Journal/Sentinel


----------

